# Entscheidungshilfe Dell Latitude e5470 oder Dell Latitude 5480



## henrikhab (6. März 2019)

Hi Leute,
hab zu der Fragestellung nichts gefunden und in Tests wird immer die Variante mit dem i7 Prozessor getestet.
Ich möchte mir ein gebrauchtes Notebook zulegen für Reisen, Studium und so weiter.
Daheim steht noch ein Desktop PC rum. Das Gerät sollte also einigermaßen mobil sein und eine ausreichende Akku-Kapazität aufweisen.
Bin nun auf gebrauchte Leasing-Laptops gestoßen.

Bei mir in Heidelberg ist der Shop von notebook-galerie.de .
Ich könnte dort ein Dell Latitude e5470 mit FHD, 250GB SSD, 8GB Ram und i5 6300u für 400 Euro bekommen. 
Als zweites Angebot gibt es noch den Dell Latitude 5480 für 500 Euro mit gleichen Specs außer, dass der Prozessor ein i5 7300u ist. 
Lohnen sich die 100 Euro Aufpreis für das aktuellere Modell und den aktuelleren Prozessor?

Ich denke mal für den Preis macht man bei beiden nichts falsch oder?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Henrik


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

Nimm den 5480.
Der hat wenigstens FullHD-Auflösung.

Ansonsten sind die Dell Geräte immer sehr robust gewesen.


----------



## henrikhab (6. März 2019)

Beide haben ein FullHD Display. Wenn nur das 5480 eins hätte wäre die Entscheidung sehr einfach.


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2019)

Das 5470 für 400 ist preislich ok, Skylake (6.Gen) und Kabylake (7.Gen) tun sich fast nichts. Wenn der Akku gut ist nimm das E5470.

Ich hab mich mal wieder umgeschaut:
Ein 5450 gibt es (mit Mängeln) schon deutlich günstiger: Dell Latitude E5450 - 2.Wahl | LapStore.de (nur HD!)
Persönlich finde ich dieses Gerät hier interessant: Dell Latitude E7250 | LapStore.de , da es nur 12,5" hat (ich mag die kleinen Notebooks, hab momentan das E7240, HD ist mir egal) und 16GB RAM mit bringt. Wenn du ein leichtes Notebook suchst, was du täglich durch die Uni schleppst um mal einen Blick in dieses oder jenes PDF zu werfen und vielleicht mal hier und da was aufzuschreiben bist du mit 12.5" besser bedient als mit 14". Willst du viel schreiben, lesen, arbeiten nimm besser 14". Kauf dir in jedem Fall eine Dockinstation dazu, meistens kosten die nicht viel (hab beim 7420 damals 30 Euro mit extra Netzteil gezahlt), und es ist einfacher Tastatur und Monitor am Schreibtisch an- und abzustecken.


----------



## henrikhab (6. März 2019)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, werde dann denke ich auf den e5470 setzen. 
Vorteil ist, dass der Shop bei mir direkt Vorort ist und ich es testen kann. 
Kann ich bei Dell direkt im Laptop einen Akku Health Test durchführen ohne zusätzliche Software?
14 Zoll finde ich für mich optimal. 
Weiß nicht ob ich ein Dock brauche weil daheim ja der große Bruder dann steht 
LG Henrik


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2019)

Ja, kannst du, bei meinem E7240 geht das so (sollte beim E5470 genau so sein): Einschalten, wenn das Dell Logo kommt -> F12 drücken -> du kommst ins Boot Menü und kannst dort mit den Pfeiltasten "Diagnostics" auswählen, dann macht der PC einen Self-check von allem. 

Meiner zeigt jetzt "The battery is reaching the end of its usable life", das war vor 1 Jahr als ich den gekauft habe noch nicht so. Akkulaufzeit im Officebetrieb liegt trotzdem noch bei 2 1/2 Stunden (Bildschirmhelligkeit niedrig).

EDIT: Nachtrag: Irgendwo auf der Rückseite / unter dem Akku klebt ein Aufkleber mit dem Service Tag, das ist ein Konfigurationscode von Dell (wenn der Aufkleber ab ist im BIOS unter Maintenance). Den kannst du beim Dell Support eingeben: Access Denied und dort z.b. unter dem Reiter Systemkonfiguration die Hardware bei Auslieferung anschauen (wie viel RAM usw.) und bekommst die richtigen Treiber für das Gerät. Falls eine Tastaturbeleuchtung vorhanden ist, teste diese im dunkeln. Manche Reseller labeln die Tastaturen neu und je nach dem wie professionell das gemacht wird labeln die halt mal z.b.  eine "A"-Taste mit einem "E", durch die Tastaturbeleuchtung siehst du dann aber das "A" und das draufgeklebte "E". Ist nicht so schön


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

henrikhab schrieb:


> Beide haben ein FullHD Display.


 Dann lügt geizhals:
Dell Latitude 14 E5470, Core i5-6300U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (C6T97) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU, das hab ich nicht vermutet.


----------



## airXgamer (7. März 2019)

Gab auch FHD, Geizhals hat gerade bei den Thinkpads und Latitudes nicht immer alle Konfigurationen: 
DELL Latitude E5470 14" Full-HD / Intel Core i5-6300U / 8GB / 500GB HDD / Windows 7 Pro + Windows 10 Lizenz bei notebooksbilliger.de

Die Bedienungsanleitung liestet HD und FHD:
http://www.arp.com/medias/56a238b6154fe2d972a73c90.pdf


----------

